# Searching for cleaner sweeter coffee



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

So I'm mainly an aeropress user, I'm trying to get my cup sweeter and cleaner, it always seems to have a woody/bitter taste which i never get when I get coffee from a shop (proper shop obviously not Starbucks etc)

My standard recipe is:

Grind setting at 50 on my smart grinder pro

12g coffee to 200g water

5 minute brew with 30 second press

Any tips for me to help me improve my cups?


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

What beans are you using?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Grind setting at 50 on my smart grinder pro


 What sort of grind size is this? E.g. what is the scale on the grinder?

5min seems an odd steep time, it's long for a short steep & short for a long steep 

You can often get woody/charred/carbony notes at middling extractions on Aeropress.

I's also stop pressing when you see the dry coffee bed.


----------



## Stox (Jul 19, 2020)

MWJB said:


> What sort of grind size is this? E.g. what is the scale on the grinder?
> 
> 5min seems an odd steep time, it's long for a short steep & short for a long steep
> 
> ...


 The SGP goes from 1 (or zero?) to 60, so that's a very coarse grind. James Hoffman has just done a short series of Aeropress videos on his Youtube channel that are probably worth a look.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Stox said:


> The SGP goes from 1 (or zero?) to 60, so that's a very coarse grind. James Hoffman has just done a short series of Aeropress videos on his Youtube channel that are probably worth a look.


 May be still too coarse for a 5min steep.

My coarse AP steeps are more like 1:30 to 2:30 to avoid the woody notes. Even at a fine grind 11:200g is a bit on the weak side for me and filter coffee range in general (what's that, about 1.25% average, so about half the cups will be somewhat weaker?).


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Lots of sediment in todays cup. Am I grinding too fine?

Went with 10 minute steep instead and it's better


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Lots of sediment in todays cup. Am I grinding too fine?
> 
> Went with 10 minute steep instead and it's better
> 
> View attachment 57397


 When did you stop the press?

If starting inverted, flip well before you plunge to let grounds settle, before gentle plunge.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Stopped as it hissed

As soon as the water goes in I stir and flip onto the cup to allow it to settle


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Stopped as it hissed
> 
> As soon as the water goes in I stir and flip onto the cup to allow it to settle


 OK, try stopping when you see the dry bed, before any hiss. I also remove the plunger for a few moment before re-inserting & plunging, letting the first output drain under gravity.

If this makes no improvement then, sure, try going a little coarser as long as it doesn't adversely affect taste.


----------



## Jammy (May 4, 2021)

I found an slower plunge helped to reduce sediment with certain beans, so that might be worth a try. Just the weight of both my hands on top seems to be about right, maybe a bit more if I get bored.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

James811 said:


> Lots of sediment in todays cup. Am I grinding too fine?
> 
> Went with 10 minute steep instead and it's better
> 
> View attachment 57397


 I've noticed a couple of silty cups over the last few days, there seemed to be crease in the filter paper that allowed silt to bypass the paper at the edge (despite very light plungeing). I have a steel filter so I think I'll use both steel & paper together.


----------

